# Hot damn..........



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 6, 2018)




----------



## alleyyooper (Sep 7, 2018)

Ya and you own how many?


 Al


----------



## 1Alpha1 (Sep 7, 2018)

Exactly O. 

After watching the video, and for the money they money the want for one, I'm quite sure that I could do much better buying American. And, I'd have a very good chunk of change left over.


----------

